# Weaving: my first



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I got a gently used ashford 4 shaft table loom with the stand for Christmas, this was the first time I've had a chance to play with it. I'm quite happy with the outcome.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations on your new to you loom.
It is very pretty and great weaving for your first. I like the glitz in the yarn.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome to the world of weaving May you have many days enjoying your new loom.I love the yarn you have chosen it's awfully pretty.Good job for the first time


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really nice. You used really pretty yarn. Have a lot of fun with your new loom.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Nice, very nice.looks like you are going to have lots of fun.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

YES! Love the linen stitch! Pretty colors!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice loom! Love the colors of your piece.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice! Betcha can't make just one!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Wonderful weave. Enjoy that beautiful loom!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice weaving. Love your yarn choice. Looking forward to seeing more of your projects.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What a lovely loom. What is the fiber you have on it? Very pretty.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I think you will be hooked!! I know i was the first time i cut off from my loom,! Your tension is nice!!! Keep on!!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lucky you! Beautiful start...can't wait to see it finished :sm02:


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Love all the colors. As a new weaver myself, I'm impressed.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

The yarn is beautiful as is the end result! I am in awe (and jealous) of the balanced weave and wonderful selvedges.


----------

